# Molly and Swordtail fry difference??



## petrult (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi

I have a variety of mollies and swordtails and have a bunch of fry. The mollies and swords are similar in colour and I have fry that are also similar in colour. How do I tell the difference in the fry as to which is molly and which is swordtail? They are still only tiny a few days old, maybe a week. Or do I just have to give it time?

Thanks


----------



## dward (Sep 28, 2008)

I think you will need to wait until they are a little older and see how they develop. If they are similar in color there is no way to tell riht now.


----------

